# Haste Töne....

## evi

Moin,

Ich bin da gerade auf etwas gestoßen...

Als ich mir vor einiger Zeit die 1.2 installierte, gab´s keine Probleme mit dem Sound. Bin strickt nach Anleitung gegangen, funzte...

Nun das selbe unter 1.4, funzt nicht..

Ich habe eine ...

***************schnipp***************

#cat /proc/pci | gep audio

Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 4 :Cool: .

***************schnapp***************

... Soundkarte im Schlepptop

Nun gehe ich nach Anleitung, und emerge alsa mit der Option "via8233" als Soundkarte...

Nix funzt...tausend Sachen probiert...nix...

Wie war denn nochmal der Unterschied zwischen der "alten" und der "neuen" Anleitung ?

Besonders bei der Konfiguration ?

Kann mir da jemand helfen, oder einige Tipps geben ?

Währe verschärft, danke

mfg

evi

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

hats Du auch im Kernel die entsprechenden Optionen miteinkompiliert?

Dim

----------

## firefly

hi,

welche kernel version hast du installiert und hast du eventuell acpi im kernel aktiviert??

Und was spricht dmesg ???

wenn du den 2.4.19-gentoo kernel und acpi aktiviert hast, dann haste wahrscheinlich das selbe prob das ich auf meinem laptop hatte.

Denn irgentwie verträgt sich diese acpi version mit dem alsadriver( für den vt8233 audio chip von via) nicht.

Bei mir hat es am amfang geholfen das ich die Unterstützung für acpi im kernel deaktiviert hatte. Bei mir klappt es nu auch mit acpi Unterstützung nachdme ich den 2.4.20-acpi kernel source gemergt hatte  :Smile: 

----------

## evi

Moin,

Ja sowas...wie bist du darauf gekommen ?

Ich werde das einmal probieren...danke

Habe aber einen xfs-Kernel am laufen, doch das sollte auch laufen, oder ?

Bin ja mal gespannt

mfg

evi

----------

## evi

Moin,

dmesg spricht ...

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

uhci.c: d800: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci.c: d800: host controller process error. something bad happened

uhci.c: d800: host controller halted. very bad

...zu mir...

Was soll das denn ?

mfg

evi

----------

## firefly

hmm wie ich darauf gekommen bin..hmm.. habs einfach mal ausprobiert  :Smile: 

und bei mir kamm wo ich das prob noch mit dem sound hatte immer nachdem ich versuchte den treiber zu laden folgendes im dmesg:

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1537: AC'97 0:0 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

du hast bestimmt ein mainboard das usb 2.0 unterstützt oder ?? wenn ja must du noch die entsprechende option im kernel aktivieren dann sind diese fehlermeldungen weg  :Smile: 

----------

## evi

Moin,

Das is ja der Hammer....

Also deine Glaskugel möcht ich haben  :Wink: 

Nagut, dann werd ich mal meinen Zauberkasten rausholen und ein bischen tüddeln...

Besten Dank bis hierhin...

mfg

evi

----------

## firefly

hmm wie sowas haste net, das hat doch heute jeder  :Wink: 

Das wegen dem USB 2.0 hatte ich selber an meinem Notebook und da hatte ich einfach mal aus einem gefühl heraus einfach mal die option für USB 2.0 im kernel aktiviert(is wahrscheinlich noch als Experimental gekennzeichnet) und nach einem neustart war die wie weggezaubert  :Very Happy:  .

Tja und auf das prob mit dem sound und acpi bin ich mehr oder weniger zufällig gestoßen  :Smile:  denn ich hatte um zu sehen obs jetzt an gentoo oder allgemein an linux liegt ne live CD von SUSE geladen, da gin das mit dem sound auch. Dadurch stellt ich nu fest, das es also nicht an linux selber liegt sondern an einer falschen Einstellung im Kernel oder im System.

So darauf hin habe ich dann mal, nach längerem probieren mit verschieden kernel Einstellungen,  probeweise apm und acpi im kernel deaktiviert.

Nach dem deaktivieren dieser beiden optionen ging plötzlich der sound  :Smile: .

So dann hab ich durch dieses positives erreigniss rangemacht ein einmal nur apm und dann nur acpi im kernel aktiviert. Beim aktiviertem apm ging der sound immer noch nur nachdem acpi wieder aktiv war, war wieder schluss mit dem soundgenuss. Also habe fluks acpi wieder deaktivert und nur apm aktiviert damit wenigstens der rechner beim runterfahren abschaltet  :Smile: .

Aber ich wollte acpi Unterstützung denn ohne apci könnte ich über den powerbutton vom NB ihn einfach ausschalten ohne das vorher linux runtergefahren wurde (das war mit acpi nicht möglich da wurde linux vorher runtergefahren). Und das is wie bekannt nicht unbediengt förderlich für noch nicht auf der platte gespeicherten Daten  :Cool:   :Smile: . 

Bevor ich dann auf die 2.4.20-acpi kernel source gekommen bin hab ich ein paar 2.5.x kernel ausprobiert (müssten so 5-8 gewesen sein  :Smile:  ). Aber ich könnte keinen kernel zum laufen bringen. Bei manchen konnte ich hochfahren nur es wurden die partitionen für /usr /home net gefunden(wodurch ich mich net anmelden könnte  :Wink:  ) und der rest kam nich mal soweit hat meist immer mit ner kernel panic angehalten obwohl eigentlich alles in den Einstellungen gepasst hatte. Dann durch zufall hatte ich nochmal "emerge -s acpi" in die konsole eingetippt um zu sehen obs was neues für acpi gibt, erst da viel mir der eine eintrag "sys-kernel/acpi-sources" auf. Den hab ich dann einfach (aus neugeweckter neugier)mal gemergt, hab den kernel konfiguriert und auch acpi aktiviert. Hab nachdem der kernel und die module fertig erstellt und installiert waren hab ich den neustart eingeleitet, dabei alle Dauemen gesdrückt und das besste gehofft  :Smile: . Ich war dann freudig überrascht, nachdem ich nach dem neustart alsa gestartet hatte, das da keine Meldungen mehr mit dmesg zu sehen waren. Ich habe dann wie es ja in der anleitung steht den alsamixer gestartet um die channels zu unmuten und war dann sehr guter stimmung als sich nach dem starten sich der mixer geöffnet hatte und sich nicht mit einer Fehlermeldung(kein mixer device found) verabschiedet hatte.

So dann geschwint die channels unmutet und hochgeschraubt und dann mit aplay einen .wav datei abgespielt. Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie glücklich ich war als dann wirklich sound aus den kleinen  :Smile:  boxen des NBs kamen   :Very Happy: .

So lange rede kurzer Sinn  :Smile: , ich hoffe durch meine hilfe wird bei dir dann auch endlich sound aus den boxen unter linux sprudeln  :Smile: 

----------

## evi

Moin,

Tatsächlich, es funzt....*freu*

Danke auch !

Ich habe USB 2 aktiviert und dmesg spricht deutlich mit mir..

Ich habe ACPI deaktiviert und habe Sound aus meiner Dose..

Jetzt schaue ich mal nach neuen Kernel-sourcen für ACPI

mfg

evi

----------

